
Fifty Shades of Open - hargup
http://www.ojphi.org/ojs/index.php/fm/article/view/6360/5460
======
nickpsecurity
The title is funny when you remember how open is supposed to free us from
bondage. ;)

~~~
hashkb
Hah. I was expecting a racier article.

